# Полгода после операции - транспедикулярная фиксация L5-S1, задний спондилодез



## Магда (27 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора и форумчани! Я уже была на форуме, выкладывала снимки, но не могу зайти на свою страницу. Снова коротко о себе: мне 34 года, был массаж с элементами мануальной терапии, в следствии чего перелом нижних суставных отростков l5 позвонка, 4 мес лежачей постели, без консолидации подняли, лечение и реабилитация до года, все безрезультатно- боль, онемение ног, тяжесть в пояснице, операция. Думала, что операция будет для меня как волшебная таблетка, сделаю и буду жить нормальной жизнью дальше. Н/х сказал, что болеть не будет и я поверила. Но уже пол года после операции, а боль не ушла, тяжесть в пояснице как была, так и есть, боль при ходьбе в районе правого нижнего шурупа не дает нормально двигаться, боль в пояснице разная- жгучая, колючая, давящая, распирающая, ломающая, разной интенсивности практически постоянно. Ходить много не могу, 2 часа бодрствования (ходить, сидеть) и начинают трястись ноги, появляется тошнота, состояние ужасное, нужно лечь, что б полегчало. Сейчас принимаю - аркоксия, Дона. Состояние немного улучшилось. Недавно сделала кт, срощения нет. Н/х пообесчали, что через пол года буду как новенькая, а я чувствую себя как глубоко старый человек, без посторонней помощи не обхожусь. Ув. Доктора, посмотрите пожалуйста снимки, скажите что со мной. Буду благодарна!


----------



## La murr (28 Июл 2017)

@Магда, здравствуйте!
Пригласите в тему врачей.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июл 2017)

Дона бесполезна.
Когда последний раз был осмотр неврологом? Интересует неврологический статус.


----------



## Магда (28 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте! Осмотр был не давно, невролог говорит, что все в рамках допустимой нормы после такой операции. Два дня назад я была у своего н/х, он назначил Дона 2 мес и аркоксия 20 дней. С неврологии осталось онемение стопы правой ноги при розгибании стопы - нет легкости сгибания, как бы упор стоит. Были иголки, хромота, сейчас нет. Волнует то, что долго не могу ходить


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июл 2017)

Дона бесполезна. 
Аркоксию лучше через 5-6 дней приёма заменить на другой ингибитор ЦОГ-2 (Нимесулид, Мелоксикам, Целекоксиб).
Массаж. ЛФК.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (28 Июл 2017)

Магда написал(а):


> Недавно сделала кт, срощения нет.


Попейте кальций с витамином D. Ускоряет сращение костей.


----------



## Магда (29 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, Доктор! Я тоже думала, аркоксия заменить на что- то другое, очень тяжелая она для меня. А Дона, зачем же ее назначают, если она бесполезна!? Спасибо, Вам!


----------

